# Alumilite pen blanks for sale in the UK



## JLL (May 11, 2016)

Does anybody have any links to Alumilite pen blanks for sale in the UK ?


----------



## TonyW (May 11, 2016)

Yep! A chap just setting up in business, though it's his wife Carol who does the paperwork side. I was looking for several months, only to find him, and find out that he only lives a few miles away, in Pontefract! Anyhow, the links are :-

Home page - Penturners Pen Kits

Alumilite blanks - Alumilite Pen Blanks

I also bought some of his Ebonite incidentally - nice stuff!

TonyW


----------



## JLL (May 11, 2016)

Great thanks Tony


----------

